# T-0 (in lieu of our banned friends post)



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

While my buddy Maine-Marine is spending a night in the box, I thought I'd mention that day one of his 'year of doom' saw the markets essentially unchanged, the dollar up a touch, Russia messing around in Syria, and small wars around the world.

Nothing unusual.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank god. I am moving today. Would be the worst luck ever. One more week of instability


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arnold Schwarzenegger Named New 'Celebrity Apprentice' Host - Hollywood Reporter

IT BEGINS!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Clashes rock Jerusalem's Al-Aqsa compound for second day

No changes here


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ahhh, do not breath easy yet my fine friends. three thoughts.
1. the Jewish calendar day starts and stops at sundown.
2. As I've mentioned before scholars aren't exactly sure how the Jewish calendar lines up with our modern calendar and can easily be a few days or weeks off.
3. The same Jewish prediction also claims a 2nd disaster about 14 days after the initial disaster.

So lets say a bio-weapon was secretly deployed today by ISIS or someone else and it takes about 2 weeks before it's full effects are realized...
Sleep well my friends.

Think I'll go fishing.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Did this encourage any of us to start or finish anything? I just picked up a big bag of dried corn on the cob for the squirrels. If nothing happens Mrs SP gets to watch them play and eat. If things fall apart then dogfood is already in the yard and fattened up. It's a win win.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Another normal day, I wish this kind of stuff wasn't the norm.

Worst fire in California - Valley Fire: State of emergency declared - CNN.com
Refugees - So many links
School shooting - History professor killed Delta State University professor shot to death - CNN.com


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Another normal day, I wish this kind of stuff wasn't the norm.
> 
> Worst fire in California - Valley Fire: State of emergency declared - CNN.com
> Refugees - So many links
> School shooting - History professor killed Delta State University professor shot to death - CNN.com


Yep, just another day in paradise.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I noticed Slippy is suspended to. What brought that along?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Who the heck knows. I know I was sitting outside of the principals office earlier.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> Who the heck knows. I know I was sitting outside of the principals office earlier.


Sorry you had to wait outside James, I was the one inside the office while you were being patient. All be advised though that with Slippy and MM both in the box, it is gonna take a lot of spray paint to white wash the walls now for the next guy .... or gal ....to scribble on the walls.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy is in the box?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Trooper killed in Ky., a school shooting in Miss., markets down a little--- no news here--


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Slippy is in the box?


Isn't that what 'suspended' means?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

SecretPrepper said:


> Did this encourage any of us to start or finish anything? I just picked up a big bag of dried corn on the cob for the squirrels. If nothing happens Mrs SP gets to watch them play and eat. If things fall apart then dogfood is already in the yard and fattened up. It's a win win.


Still went to school, still paid a bill, still getting ready to go to work in an hour or so..........

Same shyt over here, different day.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Whoever is ratting on slippy should be suspended for being a rat. Let the shoosting begin


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine is banned. Slippy is suspended. What's the difference?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

My point was People are being tattle tails. It's lame. That all, no difference.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the beginning of a major migraine coming on, pilled the hell out of myself twice already in the last hour.
Does that count?
we lost the cable input three hours ago for the television, lot of customers are out.
Yeah, I am waiting for someone to rat me out too.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine is banned. Slippy is suspended. What's the difference?



OctopusPrime said:


> My point was People are being tattle tails. It's lame. That all, no difference.


No, seriously. Is one permanent?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

What's the difference between being banned and being suspended?

Off topic I know but does banned mean being banned for life?? or just a week?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

OctopusPrime said:


> My point was People are being tattle tails. It's lame. That all, no difference.


How are people being tattle tails? All you have to do is look at their name and it tells you that there banned our suspended. The forum system is the tattle tail.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> What's the difference between being banned and being suspended?
> 
> Off topic I know but does banned mean being banned for life?? or just a week?


Slippy has been banned before. Now he's listed as suspended. I'd like to know if there is a difference, too.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I know I've once or twice crossed the line, the next morning expecting to sign in and see a "keep out" sign. I'm thankful I'm still allowed here, enjoy the company and have been trying to be a bit more civil tongued.

This site, (unlike several bike sites I'm on) seems to be quite tolerant of the occasional "flame" which I personally enjoy.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> How are people being tattle tails? All you have to do is look at their name and it tells you that there banned our suspended. The forum system is the tattle tail.


The reason why people get banned or suspended is people are complaining about offensive remarks. Slippy called me a poopy head :sorrow:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Gotcha, Damn snitches.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sundown now.20:07 est.nothing new here....wait,it got to 80F.the news was depressing though.


HEY!...WE WANT SLIPPY BACK!..........protest admin anyone?...:stick:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I checked the rules and FAQ and can not find any information about this. Perhaps a list of each one and the range of times they can last? It could be put on the rules page so we wouldn't have to ask questions about it.

Well off to Scouts see you all (except those on vacation) later tonight.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I have been off line for 3 hours and in that time Slippy gets put in the box? He was playing nice when I left.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

SOS!...Save our Slippy!.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Was Marine Support before...Marine Support now.....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

You Dont have to be that way,they will be back after a temporary punishment.its not like we all haven't been through this anywhere.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

At this point for the next few weeks I suspect that any strong comments about religion will get one kicked off, possibly not a bad thing conciderating that this is a site focused on prepping.

Perhaps Slippy made a commit along those lines.

In a non-sexual way I love Slippy's posts. 

The Moderators have to draw the line somewhere and unfortunately Slippy crossed a "line in the sand". While I agreed with MM on many points and often valued his contributions MM was getting a bit overboard on the religious angle for a prepping site in my uneducated opinion.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> At this point for the next few weeks I suspect that any comments about religion will get one kicked off, possibly not a bad thing conciderating that this is a site focused on prepping.
> 
> Perhaps Slippy made a commit along those lines.


Don't many prep for both current event reasons as well as religious...... delete wrong word - My bad ......... as well as spiritual beliefs, without one necessarily more important to them?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Moderators, kind of like the local police. May only agree with then 89% of the time but got to support them. Who ya' gonna' call when things get bad? Moderators. so give them bit of faith and support. We don't know what was said.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Ahhh, do not breath easy yet my fine friends. three thoughts.
> 1. the Jewish calendar day starts and stops at sundown.
> 2. As I've mentioned before scholars aren't exactly sure how the Jewish calendar lines up with our modern calendar and can easily be a few days or weeks off.
> 3. The same Jewish prediction also claims a 2nd disaster about 14 days after the initial disaster.
> ...


a few days or weeks? see what I mean.:beat1:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yeah something's going t happen alright I can smell it in the wind the signs point to next month but it is going to be a good as getting your favorite cake on your birthday and eating it too.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As I've said before I'm just using this month as a call to finish some long term preps. Considered going to the store yesterday for normal use stuff but decided I was already good with my limited goals as far as food and defensive goes. 6 months for "stay absolutely on my property" 12 months for defensive and grow my own.... Instead I went to tinkering on other long term projects around the place. Need to go fishing, You've got to balance normal life with being prepared.


----------

